# Trade hunt in Louisiana for Lisbon area



## mparrish (Oct 1, 2007)

Will be in the Lisbon area the week of Oct 21 doing duck and pheasant hunting. 2 to 3 hunters. Will have retriever. Need info on where to hunt, etc. I have a friend in Lisbon that has extended permission to hunt a lot of phesant area but he isn't too much of a duck hunter, so suggested I try here. Will trade for duck hunting in North Lousiana.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

Great hunting in the Monroe area! I grew up in Jennings and hunted the Gueydan area. I have family in the Monroe area and 20 years ago I remember going on a hunt there and it was great. I wish I could help with the Lisbon area but I have no idea where that is. I'm in the Minot AFB area and not much here and it's really dry. Good Luck and if anyone could swap I think it would be worth it. :beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Mparrish sets a shining example regarding how to obtain good information. I hope someone takes him up on his offer.


----------



## mparrish (Oct 1, 2007)

Just got through reading the links for out of state hunters and will order the POTS maps, etc. I guess really what I am looking for is someone to take us hunting, just to be honest. Not that I don't mind doing the scouting, etc. but we are on a limited timeframe. And doesn't have to be limited to Lisbon area... have gun, will travel. Thanks


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Why do people always say that they do not have time to scout and then say that they do not mind doing it? Hey my vacation time is limited as well however, scouting is part of hunting, and in ND it really is not that difficult to scout all you have to do is drive down gravel roads and watch the sky and then follow the birds to where ever it is that they are going to. Now that does cost gas money, and that does take all of a couple of hours each day, but what it costs another hunter if someone hands you the GPS cords to the spot, is a tremendous amount of both wasted time and money. If you do your own scouting, and you will soon see that there is another reason, that is you will know if someone else intends to use that field or water the next day or if you will have it all to yourself, now that is not always true but if sit there long enough, to know if it is a good spot, then you will see if your the only one checking out that spot if your not alone move on until you see if you are alone.

Good luck hunting and enjoy your vacation up there, and be carefull not ruin it for someone else while your there. It only gives everyone in the area something to be upset about.


----------



## mparrish (Oct 1, 2007)

I understand your concern about wanting to skip the scouting step. I've been duck hunting for about 50 years, so understand the need for it (I started at 4). Sounds like scouting is a whole lot easier there than it is in Louisiana. What with swamps and forests, etc not much terrain where you can just sit on a road and see the ducks. Plus, no "grid" of roads to follow to get to the birds. It is all 4-wheelers or boating to where they are. I can see where scouting is a lot more feasible there, even with a short time.

I'm reading the new hunter information posted here and kind of getting an idea of the patterns the birds follow there. And roosting won't be part of the plan - we never hunt past noon here.

Thanks for the patience... I'm learning. I guess I will get an education when I am up there. You don't know what you don't know. Believe me, I feel sorry for anyone wanting to just walk up and start hunting down here - much better if a native takes you under his wing! Unless they want to spend the $5,000 to $10,000 for a 5 person blind each year and have a place to hunt.

I'm just looking forward to shooting at a duck that hasn't been shot at for 1500 miles and seen thousands of spreads before it gets to us.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

mparrish said:


> I understand your concern about wanting to skip the scouting step. I've been duck hunting for about 50 years, so understand the need for it (I started at 4). Sounds like scouting is a whole lot easier there than it is in Louisiana. What with swamps and forests, etc not much terrain where you can just sit on a road and see the ducks. Plus, no "grid" of roads to follow to get to the birds. It is all 4-wheelers or boating to where they are. I can see where scouting is a lot more feasible there, even with a short time.
> 
> I'm reading the new hunter information posted here and kind of getting an idea of the patterns the birds follow there. And roosting won't be part of the plan - we never hunt past noon here.
> 
> ...


With that attitude, you'll have a great experience...note I didn't say hunt. Take it all in and be ready to make it an annual trip. Learn what you can and don't be afraid to meet new folks!

Good luck...

Mike


----------



## mparrish (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats what we are looking for - a great experience and meet some good folks. I've done this in 3 other states and have always met great people. Our primary focus is pheasant since we don't have them here - we figured why not get a little duck hunting in while there. I'm anxious to see the "source" of where a lot of our ducks come from.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

mparrish - Send me a PM if you want some waterfowl hunting. I was born and raised in ND - 27yrs - now stationed at Barksdale, AFB. I'm an avid duck, goose, crane, pheasant...it flies it dies, kinda guy. Send me as much info about you and your party and what you're looking for and we'll see what we can come up with. I'll be "home" Oct. 28-Nov. 16

H2OfowlND
Mike


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

in all honesty, the first time i went to ND i felt the same way. I was thinking the worst (finding birds) when really it was ALOT easier than i thought. I had the same questions and worries but once i got there and found out it was alot simpler to get on birds than here...you and your crew will be fine. good luck.

p.s. I've hunted terrebonne area and had a blast down there, and yes its much easier to scout'em in ND than down there. Same concept, just do it while behind a windshield instead of a putput.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

mparrish, PM sent


----------



## mparrish (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't guess y'all in ND have this problem... this is a couple of pics from our duck blind this weekend as we were cleaning it out to get ready for the season. Cotton Mouths are a nasty blind partner and will chase you down..Thanks everyone for all the advice on our trip up. We are set with hunters taking care of us. Bringing autographed DVD's from Phil Robertson, Duck Commander (lives half mile from my place) to show our appreciation to them.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not likely......I don't know anyone up here who hunts from a permanent blind. :eyeroll:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Mparrish, if presented that situation while in your blind, we'd have to discuss the cost of repairing or replacing your blind as I'd blast that summ***** and worry about the hard feelings and repair bills later.


----------



## mparrish (Oct 1, 2007)

I really like what I read on the forum about the area... it would be much more fun to scout and hunt different areas. In Louisiana, you pretty much pay your $5,000 and hope you picked a good spot. And if the blind turns out to be good, you hold on to it as many years as you can.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

mparrish said:


> I don't guess y'all in ND have this problem... this is a couple of pics from our duck blind this weekend as we were cleaning it out to get ready for the season. Cotton Mouths are a nasty blind partner and will chase you down..Thanks everyone for all the advice on our trip up. We are set with hunters taking care of us. Bringing autographed DVD's from Phil Robertson, Duck Commander (lives half mile from my place) to show our appreciation to them.


We hunted from pit blinds in rice fields for most of my childhood through high school years. There were many mornings where we pulled of that lid and had a surprise especially during the early teal seasons. I hope you have a great hunt on your trip up north!


----------

